# Game #27: Washington Wizards (8-16) @ Phoenix Suns (17-9) - 12/19



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: L 102-105 @ Portland Trail Blazers*











*Phoenix Suns (17-9) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Washington Wizards (8-16) 

Starters: 








[PG] Gilbert Arenas







[SG] Nick Young








[SF] Caron Butler









[PF] Antawn Jamison







[C] Brendan Haywood *





*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #27: Washington Wizards (7-15) @ Phoenix Suns (17-9) - 12/19*

Suns need to start going on a winning spree. Starts against the Wizards. LETS DO THIS!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Game #27: Washington Wizards (8-15) @ Phoenix Suns (17-9) - 12/19*

Agent Zero is back? This Wiz team has got lots of talent on paper, but are performing well below expectations in the East. This will probably be another close game and only a couple of plays may decide the winning team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #27: Washington Wizards (8-15) @ Phoenix Suns (17-9) - 12/19*

stream still showing Utah-Charlotte and until that's over, won't show it. 

But it's 15-10, Suns though with 7 mins to play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #27: Washington Wizards (8-15) @ Phoenix Suns (17-9) - 12/19*

****ing finally.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #27: Washington Wizards (8-15) @ Phoenix Suns (17-9) - 12/19*

30-21, Suns at the end of 1.


Nash 7 pts (3-6) 5 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #27: Washington Wizards (8-15) @ Phoenix Suns (17-9) - 12/19*

Amare starting out well this 2nd qrter well. Now, has 9 pts, 6 rebs for the game. 5 in this qrter. 


Dudley drains a 3.

Shot clock violation by Washington. Their offense is horrible. 


38-23, Suns 9:06 left.



Yahoosports is ****ing retarded. I went by what they had for Washington's record, and it was wrong. Plus, they always screw up stats during games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with stl, and gets fouled by Arenas on the breakaway. FTs and the ball.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

48-34, Suns with 5:37 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ARGH. Stream stopped with about 4 mins left.


63-47, Suns at the half. 


Nash 13 pts (5-10), 7 assists, 4 rebs

Amare's 9 pts (4-11), 9 rebs. Not shooting too well, but again continues that stretch of good rebounding.

Jrich 9 pts (4-9), 3 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare drains the jumper.

Hill sprints down the court easy two. 


Jrich twists inside on post up and gets fouled and 1. 


Man, Wizards are awful. Jacking up shots. Stevensen has no business doing it either. Eddie said they're so selfish, he'd hate to eat with them :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich with nasty jam with assist from Nash.

82-57, Suns 5:48 left.



Nashdriving to hoop and Amare fouled on rebound and attempt at put back. He flew in there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

My god, their d is awful. 

Jrich made a cut to the hoop and was wide open. Amare with the bullet and Jrich got easy 2.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare grabs his 14th reb. Also, has 21 pts (8-16). 

Nash to Dudley, who drains a 3.

100-69, Suns 1:27 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

102-72, at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 121, Wizards 95*


Amare 23 pts (9-17), 14 rebs

Nash 15 pts (6-12), 15 assists, 7 rebs.

Jrich 22 pts (10-18), 6 rebs


All sat out the 4th.


----------

